# how to make a moss carpet?



## Lydia Rose (Feb 13, 2010)

can anyone tell me the exact intructions on making a dense moss carpet? also, which mosses are best and least finicky as a carpet? 

someone mentioned making moss balls and im very interested in learning that as well...

can you tell i like moss?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I like moss too 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/67818-moss-attachment-techniques.html

Check that thread... some good info there.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I use sheet netting and put pieces of moss in there and sew the ends shut with fishing line and a depointed fish hook. set on the bottom with a small stone to keep it where I put it.

craft stores have it as well as ebay, I get mine from there, its easier for me.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

If you follow that thread that Big_Fish posted you'll be enlightened... I prefer tyeing to flat rocks and letting it bush out, then trimming and repeat. Nothing for the impatient person but neither is this hobby.


----------



## Lydia Rose (Feb 13, 2010)

ive been in your city.. it's lovely 

thanks guys, i had to remove some of my frill to make room for the moss. the goldfish has more room to swim though. 
where im at i can only get willow and java. are all mosses low light?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../69268-new-take-old-technique-moss-walls.html

THERE is the link I was looking for... Lydia Rose, that link is a keeper... 
I'm working on a small version to lay flat... 
I'm growing riccia fluitans on a couple rocks at the moment... they're certainly not LOW light... although technically not a moss either... it just plays one on TV. ound:


----------



## Lydia Rose (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks! i did that a month ago...used a dark green mesh and it looks fab behind the lighter green plants in front of it.


----------



## smithgerry (Mar 29, 2010)

most people probably using the stainless steel mess. This way it is easier to maintain, incase you need to do some trimming. By the way not all moss are creaping.


----------

